# Breeders in Southern California area?



## Marilyn Judson (Oct 6, 2018)

Dear Friends and Golden lovers,

I lost my beloved male Golden, "Frank," a year ago, and am now ready to look for a reputable breeder in the Southern California area. I hope to do the the same therapy dog work I did with "Frank" visiting hospice patients and seriously ill patients at our local hospital. The sires and dams I am looking for ideally would be very calm, compliant and anxious to please. 

I have started to contact a few of Dana Runs' 2017 list of breeders, which has been helpful: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html. However, many of those on this list are either have full wait lists or are not breeding right now. 

I am looking for referrals to other breeders who may be somewhat less well-known, yet still reputable, and might have pregnant girls or pairings planned for the near future.

A little background on me: my husband and I live in Santa Monica and have raised 4 Goldens and 8 Labs over the past 15 years for Guide Dogs of America (GDA) in Sylmar. We love both breeds, but I am especially drawn to Goldens. "Frank" was my husband’s fourth GDA puppy and was “career-changed” at 14 months of age in 2007 due to skin allergies. So, we decided to keep just this one out of the 8 other “career-changed” dogs we have raised for GDA. (For info., 5 of our 14 dogs went on to service with a blind GDA graduate; this is close to the ~40% that have the willingness, temperament and stamina to do so.)

We both are good at loving, guiding, and training puppies into adulthood, and look forward to welcoming a new Golden into our family as our beloved pet. Thanks for whatever guidance you might be able to provide in locating a good breeder!

Gratefully,

Marilyn Judson


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. I don't know about California breeders but for general search tips, you might try contacting Golden Retriever Clubs anywhere near you. A lot of them have referral contacts. Some people have had a good experience flying to get a puppy so you might consider broadening your search area. People sometimes recommend going to a dog show to meet breeders and see if they know of litters. The search process can seem daunting but if you keep reaching out I think you will find the right puppy. Also by "reputable" I hope you have as a basic requirement that the breeder is doing the 4 health certifications required by the GRCA code of ethics and that they are posted on OFA. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Try contacting the San Diego chapter for a breeder referral @ [email protected] 

Or the Los Angeles chapter @ Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Angeles | Breeders Referral 

Aside from that, you can check on the AKC marketplace but the onus falls on you to check if the breeders are doing things right. I've seen MANY (most) listings on the marketplace are BYBs and other non-reputable breedings. So that means you have to know what you are looking at and how to identify what is reputable. 

Also when you contact breeders who have no puppies or breedings planned, I'd recommend asking them directly if they can refer you to another breeder. That seems to be the fastest way to get in touch with a breeder whose got a plan in the works. 

There is a HUGE show coming up in January in Indo, CA. You might want to attend and talk to owner/handlers/breeders there and see if they can point you to a breeder with plans or puppies coming soon.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> There is a HUGE show coming up in January in Indo, CA. You might want to attend and talk to owner/handlers/breeders there and see if they can point you to a breeder with plans or puppies coming soon.


My spouse, TheresaD, is the chair of that Golden Retriever Specialty show (LINK TO GOLDEN SPECIALTY SHOW). Just sayin'. And she's also the puppy referral person for the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles. And she's on the Board of Directors for the GRCGLA. She works really hard in the breed, and also with all our dogs at home, and right now these guys PUPPY CAM!. It's a wonder I ever see her. 

But yes, that's a good show to go to. There will be over a hundred Golden breeders and owners there.

There are shows in Costa Mesa before that on 12/6, 7, 8 and 9 (LINK). And some this month in Lake Perris on 10/27 and 28 (LINK). Also in the City of Industry on 11/2, 3 and 4 (LINK).


----------



## benelatuit (Jul 22, 2018)

Apologies for jumping in here and don't mean to hijack the thread, but is it a realistic option to sign up to adopt from GDA? I have a friend whose lovely black lab was a guide dog dropout (I'm not sure which program) and the idea is very appealing, but I have to imagine that the competition is fierce...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

benelatuit said:


> Apologies for jumping in here and don't mean to hijack the thread, but is it a realistic option to sign up to adopt from GDA? I have a friend whose lovely black lab was a guide dog dropout (I'm not sure which program) and the idea is very appealing, but I have to imagine that the competition is fierce...



The wait lists are indeed usually pretty long - 18-24 months, I've heard, depending where you are. But you do wind up getting a really well trained dog. The reasons they fail out are many and varied, but the reason one will not make the cut is not usually something that will keep him or her from being an amazing pet dog.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Are you open to Northern California? If so, you might try Osprey. If you're open to NorCal there are other breeders try, too.

And, of course, I can't respond without saying, Canine Companions for Independence uses Golden Retrievers in its program (as well as Labs) and is always looking for volunteer puppy raisers!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

benelatuit said:


> Apologies for jumping in here and don't mean to hijack the thread, but is it a realistic option to sign up to adopt from GDA? I have a friend whose lovely black lab was a guide dog dropout (I'm not sure which program) and the idea is very appealing, but I have to imagine that the competition is fierce...


Depending where you are, Guide Dogs for the Blind might be an option. They only work in certain states: Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington, and North Texas.

One of their litters was featured in the recent documentary "Pick of the Litter," which everyone should see if they haven't already. 

Check out the adoption page on their website.


----------



## benelatuit (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks @sweetgirl. That is a long wait...guess I'd better get cracking. Thanks!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenDude said:


> Depending where you are, Guide Dogs for the Blind might be an option. They only work in certain states: Arizona, California, Colorado, Idaho, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington, and North Texas.
> 
> *One of their litters was featured in the recent documentary "Pick of the Litter," which everyone should see if they haven't already. *
> 
> Check out the adoption page on their website.



YES. Such a great documentary.


----------

